# The NEW Great Konoha Theater Directory



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

The Theatre has been reorganized in order to provide a more focused, more navigable experience for the section. The Theatre has grown tremendously in the last couple of years, and we felt it was a necessary move in order to continue that growth. We hope you continue the excellent activity levels that came before this realignment.


The Directory remains the same, but for one minor change. The "Genre" section of the Directory was heavily Television-based. I've added to the category, which now includes general "Franchise" talk (ie, Star Wars franchise, POTC franchise, etc.)


We've broken it up into several categories:


Television Programs
Films
Qualitative Threads
Genre & Franchise Threads
Speculative Threads
Significant Threads


*Qualitative Threads* being threads that involve questions of: 

The Greatest
The Best
The Most 
Your Favorite
The Top 5/10/whatever


*Speculative Threads* will be for movies that are either rumored or in the early stages of production, without a release date set. *It will serve as the Film's official thread once the release date is set. DO NOT MAKE A NEW THREAD.*



*A Few Things*​


It took an absurd amount of effort to construct this thread. Do NOT disregard it. Make threads without consulting it and you'll be punished.
This thread does not absolve you from checking on your own to see if a thread has been made. If it's on Page 2 but hasn't been added to this list, and you make a duplicate, you're definitely getting punished.
A number of these threads are total garbage. If you feel like you could make a better one, let us know and we might allow it.
If you feel that something is missing, or if there's an error, let us know.


Now, we present to you, The Theaterre.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*FILM*​



































































































































































10840


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 2*​
























































































































































10445


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 3*​


























































































































8842


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 4*​




























































































*
*
































































10951


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 5*​









































































































































































10919


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 6*​























































































































































10586


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 7*​

















*





*
























































































































10663


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

Overflow goes here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Qualitative Threads*​
































































































































9669


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Genre, Franchises, etc.*​
















*Speculation*​











*Significant Threads*​
















































9897


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2011)

*Significant Threads, Cont.*​
































































7500


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 18, 2013)

*Mafia Games*​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 18, 2015)

Save Point.


----------

